# Breckenridge could push marijuana legalization



## FruityBud (Oct 31, 2009)

Voters in this Rocky Mountain resort town will decide next week whether to legalize pot for all adults at a time when the movement to allow medical marijuana is gaining steam around the country.

A measure before Breckenridge voters in Tuesday's municipal election would legalize possession of up to 1 ounce of marijuana along with bongs, pipes and other pot paraphernalia. Supporters of the measure say it would inch the whole state closer to full legalization.

Other cities around the country have taken similar action in recent years, including a measure in Denver that decriminalized possession.

Local ordinances to allow some recreational marijuana use have passed in Seattle, San Francisco and other cities, though in all those places the law is considered symbolic because it conflicts with state and federal laws. Alaska allows possession of up to 4 ounces of marijuana in one's home, and advocates in California want to ask voters in next year's election to legalize pot.

Advocates say the Breckenridge proposal goes farther than others because it allows paraphernalia as well. "I don't think there's anywhere else in the country that has legalized paraphernalia," said Bruce Mirken, a spokesman for the Washington-based Marijuana Policy Project.

As in most states, drug paraphernalia possession in Colorado is considered a petty offense. Though "head shops" selling bongs and pipes are common in Colorado, the wares are ostensibly for smoking tobacco. Paraphernalia charges are usually only filed along with possession charges. Both are misdemeanors punishable by a $100 fine and court fees.

The penalties aren't serious, but about 100 people a year in Breckenridge are cited for possession of either marijuana or paraphernalia, often both. Supporters of the effort say it's not right to leave small-time pot smokers with a criminal record.

"We don't want to spend our tax dollars prosecuting this, so we're saying, let's just stop it," said Sean McAllister, a Breckenridge attorney who proposed the ordinance. Supporters include a member of the town council and the Summit Daily News, which printed an editorial backing the idea.

Its prospects are strong. In 2006, a statewide ballot measure to make marijuana possession legal failed 59 percent to 41 percent. But among Breckenridge voters it won almost 3-to-1.

McAllister's attempt to put the legalization measure on ballots needed 495 signatures. He collected more than 1,500.

Breckenridge Police Chief Rick Holman has opposed the idea, saying the measure just sets up a conflict between town and state law. Pot possession would still be a state crime, but Breckenridge police officers would have to take users to the Summit County Sheriff's Department to be cited if the measure passes.

Critics also point out that Colorado already allows marijuana for medicinal use  though debate rages because pot shops aren't regulated by the state and are proliferating.

More than 10,000 people in Colorado are cleared to use medical marijuana, and more than 100 dispensaries have opened.

It's a debate playing out around the country as states struggle to figure out how to regulate and enforce medical marijuana laws. The federal government complicated matters earlier this month when the Justice Department told federal prosecutors that targeting medical marijuana users who comply with state laws was not a good use of their time.

Several Breckenridge residents heartily backed the local marijuana effort.

"People think it's a waste of time for the police to be prosecuting these people," said Elisabeth Lawrence, 30. Smoking pot, she said, is "not the worst thing in the world to be doing."

Nancy Skaj, a clerk at a Breckenridge grocery store, said the measure could be a boon for ski tourists who don't have clearance for medical marijuana. "With all the injuries people get skiing up here, instead of popping pills, they should just be doing this. It's a lot more natural," she said.

Backers have one main worry  the measure's timing.

Turnout for off-year municipal elections is often extremely light among Breckenridge's 3,300 or so voters. Election Day falls during the quiet weeks before the ski business picks up.

McAllister, who has two interns waving signs and passing out flyers in support of the measure, says he's confident the effort will send at least a message about what he calls the public's changing attitude toward marijuana.

"Prohibition ended by localities and states saying they didn't want it anymore. And that's exactly how marijuana prohibition is going to end  from the ground up," he said.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/ybnbdct*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2009)

:lama:


Aint  no  stopping  the  Leagaliztion...its  goona  come on  Hard...just you  watch:yay:


Thanks  again  *Fruity*...:48:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 31, 2009)

common sense approach...how refreshing. why legalize weed and not the accesories...? so silly.


----------



## smokeytimes (Oct 31, 2009)

I just wish that the people in the south would be more open minded. As it is now Most people I talk to that aren't users of MJ still spew all the propaganda they have heard all of there lives. It will be a good while before anything below the mason dixen line will ever change.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2009)

Keep  the  Faith  *smokeytimes*...its  comeing...:48:


----------



## GeezerBudd (Oct 31, 2009)

Is'nt it ironic that Colorado was where the first marijuana prohibition arrest was made.

Gb


----------



## DynaGlideGuy (Nov 1, 2009)

smokeytimes said:
			
		

> I just wish that the people in the south would be more open minded. As it is now Most people I talk to that aren't users of MJ still spew all the propaganda they have heard all of there lives. It will be a good while before anything below the mason dixen line will ever change.


 
Gives us a break  :ignore:


----------



## ishnish (Nov 1, 2009)

Woot Woot!!  :lama:
did i mention i live in an igloo?




			
				GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> Is'nt it ironic that Colorado was where the first marijuana prohibition arrest was made.
> 
> Gb



got a reference for that by any chance??
i just like to compile interesting information...


----------



## smokeytimes (Nov 1, 2009)

DynaGlideGuy said:
			
		

> Gives us a break  :ignore:



And just what is your problem dude? 

There was no Crying, just a statment on my personal experience .I guess your reading comprehension is that low


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 1, 2009)

Shortly after the U.S. Congress passed the Marijuana Tax Stamp Act On October 2nd, 1937 the F.B.I. and Denver City police arrested Samuel R. Caldwell, an unemployed labourer. Caldwel's arrest made him the first marijuana seller convicted under U.S. federal law because he didn't pay his weed taxes. 

Judge Foster Symes sentenced Caldwell to four years of hard labour in Leavenworth Penitentiary, plus a $1,000 fine for the two marijuana joints that the police recovered. 

copied from:

hxxp://www.marijuana-tax-stamps.com/samuel-caldwell.php



			
				GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> Of course he could not pay the taxes for the stamps because the government refused to sell them-like the early machine gun laws.



Gb


----------



## Hick (Nov 2, 2009)

hee hee hee "Breckenridge"!!! used to be one of my favorite towns... *"PRE"* ski boom.  Mostly just a bunch of true flower child like hippies with all of the houses painted in wild colors. Almost a commune like setting. ..."PEACE"..
  they view from the top of Hoosier pass is absolutely breath taking. ...and you wanna talk about "high"... 11,542 feet at the summit


----------



## LiQuiD_FeAR (Nov 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :lama:
> 
> 
> Aint no stopping the Leagaliztion...its goona come on Hard...just you watch:yay:
> ...


 

QFT, I'm ready for the legalization


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 2, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> hee hee hee "Breckenridge"!!! used to be one of my favorite towns... *"PRE"* ski boom. Mostly just a bunch of true flower child like hippies with all of the houses painted in wild colors. Almost a commune like setting. ..."PEACE"..
> they view from the top of Hoosier pass is absolutely breath taking. ...and you wanna talk about "high"... 11,542 feet at the summit


 
I was there in 1982-Our radio lost reception over hoosier pass-so we put on Pink Floyd. Double High.

I don't remember the shower cap-hmm
lol

Gb


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 4, 2009)

DENVER &#8212; The Colorado ski town of Breckenridge has voted overwhelmingly to legalize marijuana.
Early returns Tuesday night showed the proposal winning with 72 percent of the vote. The measure would allow adults over 21 to have up to 1 ounce of marijuana.
The measure is largely symbolic because pot possession remains a state crime for people without medical clearance. But supporters said they wanted to send a message to local law enforcement to stop busting small-time pot smokers.
The vote comes as communities nationwide are struggling with how to enforce pot laws at a time when medical marijuana has surged in popularity.



Read more at: hXXp://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/11/04/breckenridge-votes-overwh_n_344815.html


----------



## 141820 (Nov 4, 2009)

When is this gonna be official?


----------



## BlueNose (Nov 4, 2009)

hmmmm, isn't Breckenridge rather wealthy? I think this could actually hurt the town considering it would attract a plethora of people, some of which do not fit in with ski town folks. 

I like the idea but I don't think it's the wrong town. If I was wealthy enough to have a house in the area I wouldn't want anymore outsiders than what the normal ski season brings.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Nov 4, 2009)

> hmmmm, isn't Breckenridge rather wealthy? I think this could actually hurt the town considering it would attract a plethora of people, some of which do not fit in with ski town folks.



Man, its all good. Breck is laid back. You make it sound like The Grateful Dead have risen and their followers are going to move to Breck. Ski folk smoke too and just like the rest of us wanna be left alone. 72%-great


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> DENVER  The Colorado ski town of Breckenridge has voted overwhelmingly to legalize marijuana.
> Early returns Tuesday night showed the proposal winning with 72 percent of the vote. The measure would allow adults over 21 to have up to 1 ounce of marijuana.
> The measure is largely symbolic because pot possession remains a state crime for people without medical clearance. But supporters said they wanted to send a message to local law enforcement to stop busting small-time pot smokers.
> The vote comes as communities nationwide are struggling with how to enforce pot laws at a time when medical marijuana has surged in popularity.
> ...


 


:yay:   Thanks *NorCal*...Now  maybe  Ill  move  back  Home...:rofl: ....NOT!!!...:48:


----------



## BlueNose (Nov 4, 2009)

Johnnyrotten123 said:
			
		

> Man, its all good. Breck is laid back. You make it sound like The Grateful Dead have risen and their followers are going to move to Breck. Ski folk smoke too and just like the rest of us wanna be left alone. 72%-great



I disagree, a large portion of the folks visiting Breckenridge to light up a bowl are gonna be a younger crowd.(not that smokers don't visit already)but I imagine the people that smoke in Breckenridge are a bit more well off than the college kids that want to get baked and be obnoxious in public because now it's legal. 
This is the equivalent of dropping Amsterdam in the middle of Colorado. Honestly, Americans aren't responsible enough to handle it because we've been sheltered for too long. A few bad apples will spoil the bunch.....


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's an update to our story with a very happy ending...  I'm so proud of my home state...   I can see retirement in Breckenridge...  lol...  



Peace!





DENVER  The Colorado ski town of Breckenridge has voted overwhelmingly to legalize marijuana. Early returns Tuesday night showed the proposal winning with 72 percent of the vote. The measure would allow adults over 21 to have up to 1 ounce of marijuana. The measure is largely symbolic because pot possession remains a state crime for people without medical clearance. But supporters said they wanted to send a message to local law enforcement to stop busting small-time pot smokers.


The vote comes as communities nationwide are struggling with how to enforce pot laws at a time when medical marijuana has surged in popularity.


hXXp://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/11/04/breckenridge-votes-overwh_n_344815.html


----------



## monkeybusiness (Nov 15, 2009)

roadtrip!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 15, 2009)

Gonna Eat That? said:
			
		

> I disagree, a large portion of the folks visiting Breckenridge to light up a bowl are gonna be a younger crowd.(not that smokers don't visit already)but I imagine the people that smoke in Breckenridge are a bit more well off than the college kids that want to get baked and be obnoxious in public because now it's legal.
> This is the equivalent of dropping Amsterdam in the middle of Colorado. Honestly, Americans aren't responsible enough to handle it because we've been sheltered for too long. A few bad apples will spoil the bunch.....



Take a pill, bro...  :chillpill: 

Really... It's ALL good!  Breckenridge is where all the people who THINK they are rich go...  If you want the 'exclusive mountain experience' you'll have to fly your helicopter 2 Aspen!  Thats where the REEEEEAAAAAL hoity toity crowd goes...  so they can have their outdoor experience over by their 2pm massage/330pm liposuction and sleep at the Four Seasons...  I have an uncle and cousins that run a ski rental shop up in B'ridge and the overwhelming majority...   (72% voted FOR this, right? :aok and in today's economy...  all us red-blooded Americans (& Colorado Natives :ciao would like a shot in our local economy, even if it's tie-dyed! 

Peace!


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 15, 2009)

Gonna Eat That? said:
			
		

> I disagree, a large portion of the folks visiting Breckenridge to light up a bowl are gonna be a younger crowd.(not that smokers don't visit already)but I imagine the people that smoke in Breckenridge are a bit more well off than the college kids that want to get baked and be obnoxious in public because now it's legal.
> This is the equivalent of dropping Amsterdam in the middle of Colorado. Honestly, Americans aren't responsible enough to handle it because we've been sheltered for too long. A few bad apples will spoil the bunch.....


 
Now have'nt been to Breckenridge since early 80's, But even back then Aspen was considered totally hoity toity.
As a matter of opinion and fact, it was the "white powder capital" as some said.
Breckenridge was very laid back. I had the greatest time-I was 19.
And anyway, if you were to go to Breckenridge and be totally obnoxious in public, you'd be arrested or ticketed, joint or no joint.
My 2 on that. 

Gb


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 16, 2009)

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> And anyway, if you were to go to Breckenridge and be totally obnoxious in public, you'd be arrested or ticketed, joint or no joint.
> My 2 on that.
> 
> Gb



I'd sure hope that would be the case anywhere, budd...


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 16, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> I'd sure hope that would be the case anywhere, budd...


 
I would hope that too, Dirty.
I would'nt mind going to Breckenridge again if I could swing it-You would'nt have to worry one single iota about me being obnoxious.
Gb


----------

